# Anyone hear of any new Starwood s??



## califgal (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi we own in Maui, and love it there.  Has anyone heard any buzz about any new locations besides the second Maui and Cancun?  It sure would be nice to have a drive to beach location in California, like Laguna Beach to Carlsbad!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2006)

There are 2 new resorts planned for Kauai - one at Princeville and one at Poipu.


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 23, 2006)

There's also a resort in Aruba that Starwood is taking over and supposedly will include timeshares managed by SVN. It isn't clear yet whether it will be another place we'll be able to exchange into.


----------



## formerhater (Jun 23, 2006)

Princeville is scheduled to open mid-2008 and on sale now.

I think Poipu is still in the planning stages.


----------



## duke (Jun 23, 2006)

There is a planned W hotel and SVO timeshare in Palm Desert.

Princeville has been on sale for several months now.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 23, 2006)

A beautiful Westin has just opened at Bear Mountain Golf Course - just outside Victoria, BC.  We went there for lunch last week, and it is a real winner.  This is a hotel - not a resort.


----------



## nodge (Aug 4, 2006)

I spoke with a sales rep at Westin Kierland yesterday.  She said that they are almost sold out of inventory at Kierland so their office has started gearing up to sell intervals for all available Starwood properties “including the two new ones.”

I asked her which “two new ones” she was referring to, and she said that there is a new ski-in / ski-out SVO property coming to Vail,  and another Mexico property (besides Cancun) planned for Cabo.  She said both properties would be announced soon with sales to start shortly thereafter.

Maybe it was just salesperson babble, but she sounded pretty darned sure about it.  

-Nodge


----------



## BEV (Aug 6, 2006)

*New Starwoods --Westins*

 The Wyndham on Palm Beach Aruba.. is the resort the Westin has just bought.  The word is over there that they will be building T/S suites on the premises, as the Main building is just a HOTEL only.   

I have bought into the Westin chain throught the Club Regina.. ("Raintree Vac. Club) with a week in their Westin resort in Puerto Vallarta..  I was wondering if ANYONE knows anything about the ability to travel to other Westin's... I know once we were on the tour at Vistana and they mentioned use of other Sheratons (hotels).   

Since we bought from Management at Club Regina --does that make us "Westin" possible users... or exchangers with Hotel Rooms, too. ???


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 6, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> Princeville is scheduled to open mid-2008 and on sale now.
> 
> I think Poipu is still in the planning stages.



where is the poipu location ? that old demolished hotel between the Marriott waihai and the Sheraton hotel would be great.


----------



## BradC (Aug 6, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> where is the poipu location ? that old demolished hotel between the Marriott waihai and the Sheraton hotel would be great.


It's going to be on the grounds of the existing Sheraton Kauai Resort.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 6, 2006)

BEV said:
			
		

> The Wyndham on Palm Beach Aruba.. is the resort the Westin has just bought.  The word is over there that they will be building T/S suites on the premises, as the Main building is just a HOTEL only.
> 
> I have bought into the Westin chain throught the Club Regina.. ("Raintree Vac. Club) with a week in their Westin resort in Puerto Vallarta..  I was wondering if ANYONE knows anything about the ability to travel to other Westin's... I know once we were on the tour at Vistana and they mentioned use of other Sheratons (hotels).
> 
> Since we bought from Management at Club Regina --does that make us "Westin" possible users... or exchangers with Hotel Rooms, too. ???



Club regina is not a part of the SVN.  no access to the hotels or other starwood properties (no matter what they say in mexico!).


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 7, 2006)

BradC said:
			
		

> It's going to be on the grounds of the existing Sheraton Kauai Resort.



that a great location but i guess they wont be beach front. The hotel already has that space. I really like that beach


----------



## BradC (Aug 7, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> that a great location but i guess they wont be beach front. The hotel already has that space. I really like that beach


I still haven't figured out exactly where it'll be.  A co-worker of mine owns a condo next-door at Kiahuna Plantation, and they had received some information because of the impact on views at that property -- she wasn't sure, but seemed to think it would be on the west side of the property (currently a parking lot and tennis courts).  I thought maybe they were going to tear down the garden section of the hotel and replace it with the timeshare units, but she seemed to think there would be no building demolition.

If they wind up where the parking/tennis area is currently, the units could have a very nice ocean view, but would be across the small street from the water.


----------



## formerhater (Aug 7, 2006)

BradC
If they wind up where the parking/tennis area is currently said:
			
		

> When we bought at Princeville in the fall, our sales guy mentioned that they were looking at the tennis courts at the Sheraton for expansion of SVO...


----------

